# People vs. Dogs



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

So we had Jackson down at the dog park this weekend for the first time. Was a really nice place, but that's a discussion for another thread. 

We noticed that he seemed to prefer people to dogs. When we let him into the park (off leash), he promptly went to every person before going to a dog. 

After his initial introductions to the humans at the park, he mingled with the dogs. But not much - he still seemed to prefer the people rather than the dogs. Maybe it was just because it was his first time there and he was a little apprehensive, I'm not sure. But even before this trip to the park we've noticed he's always been more drawn to people, goes crazy when he sees one actually lol, but he doesn't really react when we see a dog.

So what about your goldens? Do they prefer people over dogs? Dogs over people? Or is there really no difference in your dog? Take a second to respond to the poll - inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Darcy likes other dogs but not in dog parks. She is too submissive and gets pinned by bigger dogs. So I have stopped taking her to dog praks. If there is a dog walking on the street all her obedince training goes out the window....she needs to go say hello....


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm wondering if what we saw this weekend was just due to the fact that it was his first time at a new place, about 7 or 8 other dogs, a lot to take in at first I supposed. Maybe he was just staying at my side for security......

...but then we went off to a section of the dog run that is wooded. it's still fenced in but it's a nice wooded area. I walked into the woods and he followed right behind me. Never got more than 10 feet ahead or behind me....I was very impressed with how he stayed with me. There was even one point where he was a good 50 feet away at the other end of the dog run, and I called him and he came BOLTING right to me. That was good to see - I hope to do more off-leash work with him this was a good sign.

there was one dog there that was a bit of a bully. He was just messing with Jackson a little bit - not letting him walk freely, bumping into him, Jackson finally gave him 1 growl and the dog took off and left him alone. Good to see him stick up for himself. He was about the same size, of not smaller than Jackson.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only been able to take Ori to the dog park once and he was so enthralled by the new surroundings, he really didn't care for the dogs or the people. Lol. 

However, he's very submissive in nature and while he plays fine with Jasmine, there were a few dogs that he was a little flipped out by when they cornered him, but they seemed to be aggressive regardless and picked on all the others as well. Ori was almost like piggy-in-the-middle with the three of them standing around him in a wide triangle and just looking at me going "mom, help!" Then of course there was the yappy little Scottish Terrier who Ori was confused at him barking at him and just looked at me like "are you serious? Mom, am I supposed to be frightened of this little furry midget?"

So I guess it depends on the dog, the situation and the timing. I haven't yet to take him again, but I don't have a car and it's a bit of a distance. My brother is coming for a visit for my birthday in the next two months though, so we'll probably take him and Jasmine together then, she should have all her shots by then, so I can't wait.

As for the poll. I'd say both. Jasmine doesn't seem to be afraid of ANYTHING and everything that moves is a playmate to her. Ori on the otherhand can be a bit skittish around dogs, depending on the situation, but with people...it's all love. Even my mom can't tell him off when she visits. He'll just ignore her commands to leave her alone.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker is more content with hanging out with the people at the dog park or meet-ups. He doesn't even try to play with any dogs. He'll go say hi and sniff but comes right back to each and every person to make sure they all love on him. Even shoving other dogs out of the way to get to their owner :doh:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey is very much into playing with the dogs and will run and go crazy, but he is also very into running to every single person for pets  Joey is quite submissive so he tends to be a target for not so friendly dogs, but if the dogs are friendly he'll have a blast and play with all his little heart can! He always has an eye out for where I am too. On walks never really strolls to far away, always comes running back to me from time to time to 'check in' <3


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Tucker is more content with hanging out with the people at the dog park or meet-ups. He doesn't even try to play with any dogs. He'll go say hi and sniff but comes right back to each and every person to make sure they all love on him. Even shoving other dogs out of the way to get to their owner :doh:


Yeah this is pretty much how Jackson is too. He's not afraid of the dogs or anything, just isn't all that interested in them really. He is all for giving every dog a sniff and a once-over, but people seem to really have his attention. 

Although this could change - he is still just a 7 month old baby

I guess it's kind of like how us men are at a bar....sure, we'll say hello to the boys and give a handshake or two....but women have more to offer so they get the bulk of our attention hahaha best way I could put it :wavey:


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester definitely likes both people and dogs, but I have to say he prefers people. At the dog park, Chester tends to stay away from the more aggressive dogs. He also seems to prefer to pick one dog at a time to play with, instead of running around with a big group (which is good since when fights break out, it's usually in one of the big groups).

But he always makes sure to go up to every person there. He loves getting attention from people.


----------

